# PE Exam Application



## tbcprson (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm planning on taking the PE Electrical exam in Oct 09 and am trying to get the application ready. In the reference section (12), it asks for at least four references for each work experience. It also says that "These individuals should be licensed as Professional Engineers in the discipline for which you are applying."

My question is I've only worked under one person who has a PE. Everyone in my office does not have a PE. Can I use others in my office who do not have their PE? I have tried to ask the board (California), but I am not getting an answer.

Am I reading it right?

Thanks!


----------



## trying2pass (Mar 12, 2009)

tbcprson said:


> I'm planning on taking the PE Electrical exam in Oct 09 and am trying to get the application ready. In the reference section (12), it asks for at least four references for each work experience. It also says that "These individuals should be licensed as Professional Engineers in the discipline for which you are applying."
> My question is I've only worked under one person who has a PE. Everyone in my office does not have a PE. Can I use others in my office who do not have their PE? I have tried to ask the board (California), but I am not getting an answer.
> 
> Am I reading it right?
> ...



I'm taking my exam in Oct too and saw this in the application. I am in the same situation, but I have two PE's in my office as my reference. I had a friend call and said that not all of them needs to be a registered PE, but i do not know that for sure.


----------



## 3dB down (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello.

I took the exam in California last fall. Luckily, in California you don't need any PE to sign off on the application. As long as the person is practicing legally, i.e. as an exempted engineer, familiar with your work, and is capable of evaluating your work professionally (again should be the same type of engineer but not necessarily).

I had four people’s recommendations -- none were PEs, two were supervisors, two were peers, two were EEs, and two were MEs.


----------



## taha (Jan 19, 2010)

3dB down said:


> Hello. I took the exam in California last fall. Luckily, in California you don't need any PE to sign off on the application. As long as the person is practicing legally, i.e. as an exempted engineer, familiar with your work, and is capable of evaluating your work professionally (again should be the same type of engineer but not necessarily).
> 
> I had four people’s recommendations -- none were PEs, two were supervisors, two were peers, two were EEs, and two were MEs.


i have a Btech--JNTU India (+2 POints)

MS---Sweden (0 Points)

2 years exp in USA

i have 3 PE refering me for the last 2 years of experience (+2 Points)

do u think i will be eligible for the PE exam.

Please suggest


----------



## jucsman (Feb 25, 2010)

tbcprson said:


> I'm planning on taking the PE Electrical exam in Oct 09 and am trying to get the application ready. In the reference section (12), it asks for at least four references for each work experience. It also says that "These individuals should be licensed as Professional Engineers in the discipline for which you are applying."
> My question is I've only worked under one person who has a PE. Everyone in my office does not have a PE. Can I use others in my office who do not have their PE? I have tried to ask the board (California), but I am not getting an answer.
> 
> Am I reading it right?
> ...


Did you get the answer for this question? I am also in same situation. It says in the instruction it needed to be sealed. Please let me know.


----------



## rshankle PE (Feb 25, 2010)

jucsman said:


> tbcprson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on taking the PE Electrical exam in Oct 09 and am trying to get the application ready. In the reference section (12), it asks for at least four references for each work experience. It also says that "These individuals should be licensed as Professional Engineers in the discipline for which you are applying."
> ...


In NC the requirement (was) is, you need 5 referrences. 2 must be PE's licensed in any state in the US. They need to be familiar with your work but do not need to have a PE in the same field as you. For example my office has many PE's in Civil and Mechanical. I am going for Electrical and this was not a problem. But of the remaining 3 referrences someone needs to be able to speak of the technical merit of your work and so they should be in your field.

It is my understanding that the exam provides the gate as to whether you are technically able to do the work, whereas the PE referrences speak more to your professional ethics. (I'm new at this also and going for the April exam so others can chime in.)

BTW, "sealed" doesn't have to mean stamped, could just mean "unopened" if coming from a non-PE.


----------

